# Honda HS750 a.k.a "full metric version"



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

From Honda Motor Europe, a quickie video of their version of the new HS720. You can probably figure out the translations, but it appears to be the same as the ones offered in the USA...


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> From Honda Motor Europe, a quickie video of their version of the new HS720. You can probably figure out the translations, but it appears to be the same as the ones offered in the USA...



Don't you have to push these models.....can't imagine doing that in 12" or more of snow.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It, like most SS'ers, they are auger propelled.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

once I wear out my 2450E and the 3650E i'll think about the hs720


----------

